# A simple and fast way to boost your ratings



## Uber Math Professor

OK I see a lot of rookies freaking out about ratings slipping down and getting deactivated. You really stop caring about ratings the more experience you get, but let me share this quick thing I did that stopped my ratings from dropping and made my average go back up quick. The best part is you don't have to beg a PAX.

See my ratings were slipping a few tiny points every week. That meant that I wasn't getting 1 stars or anything terrible, but I was getting a TON of 4 stars. When I hit 4.54 I started to get worried as I thought 4.6 was fired.

If Uber educates riders like it does for us drivers, I know that PAX has no clue 4 stars will get us fired. 4 stars is very good on Netflix and Yelp. Must be good on Uber. NOPE.

You need to educate PAX that 4 stars will get you fired so consider that before rating. But the WORST thing you can do is just start lecturing passengers on it when they didn't ask. This will definitely get you those 1 stars and the PAX may write in complaint and then you get deactivated sooner!

So I just printed a little short and friendly note and sloppy taped it to the headrests so that back seat riders can see it. Exact text was "If you give me 5 star ratings I will give you a 5 star passenger rating. (Yes, passengers get ratings too. Just ask and I will show you what your rating is.)

That's it. Your done. Never, ever start conversation about ratings with PAX again. Don't beat them over the head with your desperation for 5 stars. What will happen is about 7 out of 10 PAX will see it and initiate conversation. At this point you can discuss it and casually mention that 4 stars gets you deactivated. Virtually all riders will either say they had no idea and thought 4 stars was good job or they give 5 stars unless service was totally awful.

Also about 90% of my PAX had no idea they were getting rated too. It's human nature for most people, not all, to be curious about what is being said about them, especially if it's behind their back, not shared with them. So they will ask about there's and show them. If theirs is low, you can share some PAX behaviors that make us drivers mad, etc.

The point is that this is a very friendly conversation that the PAX initiated and you got to drop some serious knowledge on them.

And by sharing some "secret info" about the rider's hidden rating, you have subtly reframed the entire UBER -> Driver -> Passenger dynamic in the customers mind. The passenger now usually feels like the driver + PAX are more or less on the same team and Uber HQ is not because there is so much that Uber didn't tell them about drivers getting fired and passengers get rated too.

Really hope this helps anyone. It worked for me as I went from 4.54 to 4.75 in two weeks. Basically all weekly averages of 4.9 - 5.0 since I did this.


----------



## Ubored

You are trying to profess about a formula you don't know or told how it works. Nobody knows how it works except Uber and they are not willing to share that.
Let alone calculating the rating systems and its outcome on drivers, simply using ( customer or driver) the rating as to when and why to give 5 or 4 stars has no
Uber guidelines. My advice is do you job as best as you can and go home. Don't sweat about rating. New driver are the one more concerned and the reason for that
is because they could not do the job well hence the fear comes that the rating will be bad. The rating is stupid too lets say for example you (driver A) drove for Uber 2
years 8,000 trips under your belt and have 4.7 rating. Lets say a new guy ( driver B) signed up yesterday start working today had 5 trips and 5 stars. Now lets say a
customer want to take his family for dinner orders ( using his phone and his wife's phone) 2 cars and you (driver A) and new guy (driver b) show up at the customers
place. Now the customer see you (experienced driver) as 4.7 and the new guy (rookie) as 5 and how is that fair rating of the drivers? But only to stupid Uber that is fair.
There should be ranking of drivers as they gain experience to tell that they are in different category.


----------



## TidyVet

Ubored said:


> You are trying to profess about a formula you don't know or told how it works. Nobody knows how it works except Uber and they are not willing to share that.
> Let alone calculating the rating systems and its outcome on drivers, simply using ( customer or driver) the rating as to when and why to give 5 or 4 stars has no
> Uber guidelines. My advice is do you job as best as you can and go home. Don't sweat about rating. New driver are the one more concerned and the reason for that
> is because they could not do the job well hence the fear comes that the rating will be bad. The rating is stupid too lets say for example you (driver A) drove for Uber 2
> years 8,000 trips under your belt and have 4.7 rating. Lets say a new guy ( driver B) signed up yesterday start working today had 5 trips and 5 stars. Now lets say a
> customer want to take his family for dinner orders ( using his phone and his wife's phone) 2 cars and you (driver A) and new guy (driver 2) show up at the customers
> place. Now the customer see you (experienced driver) as 4.7 and the new guy (rookie) as 5 and how is that fair assessment? but only to stupid Uber it is fair. There should
> be ranking of drivers as they gain experience to tell that they are in different category.


Everyone will be able to understand you better if you can use paragraphs.

Ratings are not "stupid", they are the groundwork for any successful company.
Uber has a 500 ride backlog of trips, and ratings dive pretty quickly with bad drivers.


----------



## TidyVet

Uber Math Professor said:


> OK I see a lot of rookies freaking out about ratings slipping down and getting deactivated. You really stop caring about ratings the more experience you get, but let me share this quick thing I did that stopped my ratings from dropping and made my average go back up quick. The best part is you don't have to beg a PAX.
> 
> See my ratings were slipping a few tiny points every week. That meant that I wasn't getting 1 stars or anything terrible, but I was getting a TON of 4 stars. When I hit 4.54 I started to get worried as I thought 4.6 was fired.
> 
> If Uber educates riders like it does for us drivers, I know that PAX has no clue 4 stars will get us fired. 4 stars is very good on Netflix and Yelp. Must be good on Uber. NOPE.
> 
> You need to educate PAX that 4 stars will get you fired so consider that before rating. But the WORST thing you can do is just start lecturing passengers on it when they didn't ask. This will definitely get you those 1 stars and the PAX may write in complaint and then you get deactivated sooner!
> 
> So I just printed a little short and friendly note and sloppy taped it to the headrests so that back seat riders can see it. Exact text was "If you give me 5 star ratings I will give you a 5 star passenger rating. (Yes, passengers get ratings too. Just ask and I will show you what your rating is.)
> 
> That's it. Your done. Never, ever start conversation about ratings with PAX again. Don't beat them over the head with your desperation for 5 stars. What will happen is about 7 out of 10 PAX will see it and initiate conversation. At this point you can discuss it and casually mention that 4 stars gets you deactivated. Virtually all riders will either say they had no idea and thought 4 stars was good job or they give 5 stars unless service was totally awful.
> 
> Also about 90% of my PAX had no idea they were getting rated too. It's human nature for most people, not all, to be curious about what is being said about them, especially if it's behind their back, not shared with them. So they will ask about there's and show them. If theirs is low, you can share some PAX behaviors that make us drivers mad, etc.
> 
> The point is that this is a very friendly conversation that the PAX initiated and you got to drop some serious knowledge on them.
> 
> And by sharing some "secret info" about the rider's hidden rating, you have subtly reframed the entire UBER -> Driver -> Passenger dynamic in the customers mind. The passenger now usually feels like the driver + PAX are more or less on the same team and Uber HQ is not because there is so much that Uber didn't tell them about drivers getting fired and passengers get rated too.
> 
> Really hope this helps anyone. It worked for me as I went from 4.54 to 4.75 in two weeks. Basically all weekly averages of 4.9 - 5.0 since I did this.


I actually really like this, I have noticed that when the conversation initiated, all the Pax had no idea a 4* would get me fired.
Plus you are not begging for ratings, it's a simple promise of 5* to 5*.

Will do this starting tomorrow.


----------



## Ubored

TidyVet said:


> Everyone will be able to understand you better if you can use paragraphs.
> 
> Ratings are not "stupid", they are the groundwork for any successful company.
> Uber has a 500 ride backlog of trips, and ratings dive pretty quickly with bad drivers.


The whole thing is not paragraphs worth buddy. There are commas and full stops and follow them. Don't blame your understanding capacity on me.


----------



## Ubored

TidyVet said:


> Ratings are not "stupid", they are the groundwork for any successful company.
> Uber has a 500 ride backlog of trips, and ratings dive pretty quickly with bad drivers.


So explain how the screwed up rating of drivers I posted as example make a successful company.


----------



## Uber-Doober

Ubored said:


> You are trying to profess about a formula you don't know or told how it works. Nobody knows how it works except Uber and they are not willing to share that.
> Let alone calculating the rating systems and its outcome on drivers, simply using ( customer or driver) the rating as to when and why to give 5 or 4 stars has no
> Uber guidelines. My advice is do you job as best as you can and go home. Don't sweat about rating. New driver are the one more concerned and the reason for that
> is because they could not do the job well hence the fear comes that the rating will be bad. The rating is stupid too lets say for example you (driver A) drove for Uber 2
> years 8,000 trips under your belt and have 4.7 rating. Lets say a new guy ( driver B) signed up yesterday start working today had 5 trips and 5 stars. Now lets say a
> customer want to take his family for dinner orders ( using his phone and his wife's phone) 2 cars and you (driver A) and new guy (driver 2) show up at the customers
> place. Now the customer see you (experienced driver) as 4.7 and the new guy (rookie) as 5 and how is that fair rating of the drivers? But only to stupid Uber that is fair.
> There should be ranking of drivers as they gain experience to tell that they are in different category.


^^^
Yeah, pax would think that a 4 rating would be pretty good because if it was on a test, 80% would be pretty decent, but Uber doesn't look at it like that and they don't tell riders that 80% is time to get rid of you.
So when a passenger thinks that he/she is being pretty good to you, they're actually getting you kicked off the road.


----------



## Bart McCoy

Ubored said:


> Now lets say a
> customer want to take his family for dinner orders ( using his phone and his wife's phone) 2 cars and you (driver A) and new guy (driver b) show up at the customers
> place. Now the customer see you (experienced driver) as 4.7 and the new guy (rookie) as 5 and how is that fair rating of the drivers? But only to stupid Uber that is fair.
> There should be ranking of drivers as they gain experience to tell that they are in different category.


But you are making sense and showing better treatment of drivers.
So keep your driver job, Uber would never higher you into corporate


----------



## Bart McCoy

TidyVet said:


> Everyone will be able to understand you better if you can use paragraphs.
> 
> Ratings are not "stupid", they are the groundwork for any successful company.
> Uber has a 500 ride backlog of trips, and ratings dive pretty quickly with bad drivers.


I read his posting with ease

Ratings might not be stupid, but they way they have the ratings setup, is definitely stupid.

4/5 is 80%, you would never fail a test with that percentage
however you will get "fired" as a Drive for it if every pax rated you that


----------



## Bart McCoy

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Yeah, pax would think that a 4 rating would be pretty good because if it was on a test, 80% would be pretty decent, but Uber doesn't look at it like that and they don't tell riders that 80% is time to get rid of you.
> So when a passenger thinks that he/she is being pretty good to you, they're actually getting you kicked off the road.


sorry, i only read your response after I posted the same thing


----------



## DrJeecheroo

Ratings is just another tactic that UBER uses to tighten the least on the drivers.


----------



## Uber-Doober

Bart McCoy said:


> sorry, i only read your response after I posted the same thing


^^^
I guess that all great minds run in the same gutter.


----------



## Uber Math Professor

Ubored said:


> You are trying to profess about a formula you don't know or told how it works. Nobody knows how it works except Uber and they are not willing to share that.


Maybe you missed the part at the beginning where I said that ratings are not something drivers should be overly concerned with?

Or maybe you missed the more important part at the end where I told you that you are psychologically aligning PAX and drivers against Uber. Riders are less likely to take out their frustration with Uber on you if they realize that you don't "work for" Uber.


----------



## Uber Math Professor

DrJeecheroo said:


> Ratings is just another tactic that UBER uses to tighten the least on the drivers.


Agreed. It's a form of torture,

having a moving cutoff line where you will get fired
not telling you what that line is
not telling customers that there are really only two ratings 5* and "fire this guy" 
not telling you how to fix complaints


----------



## UberTaxPro

Uber Math Professor said:


> OK I see a lot of rookies freaking out about ratings slipping down and getting deactivated. You really stop caring about ratings the more experience you get, but let me share this quick thing I did that stopped my ratings from dropping and made my average go back up quick. The best part is you don't have to beg a PAX.
> 
> See my ratings were slipping a few tiny points every week. That meant that I wasn't getting 1 stars or anything terrible, but I was getting a TON of 4 stars. When I hit 4.54 I started to get worried as I thought 4.6 was fired.
> 
> If Uber educates riders like it does for us drivers, I know that PAX has no clue 4 stars will get us fired. 4 stars is very good on Netflix and Yelp. Must be good on Uber. NOPE.
> 
> You need to educate PAX that 4 stars will get you fired so consider that before rating. But the WORST thing you can do is just start lecturing passengers on it when they didn't ask. This will definitely get you those 1 stars and the PAX may write in complaint and then you get deactivated sooner!
> 
> So I just printed a little short and friendly note and sloppy taped it to the headrests so that back seat riders can see it. Exact text was "If you give me 5 star ratings I will give you a 5 star passenger rating. (Yes, passengers get ratings too. Just ask and I will show you what your rating is.)
> 
> That's it. Your done. Never, ever start conversation about ratings with PAX again. Don't beat them over the head with your desperation for 5 stars. What will happen is about 7 out of 10 PAX will see it and initiate conversation. At this point you can discuss it and casually mention that 4 stars gets you deactivated. Virtually all riders will either say they had no idea and thought 4 stars was good job or they give 5 stars unless service was totally awful.
> 
> Also about 90% of my PAX had no idea they were getting rated too. It's human nature for most people, not all, to be curious about what is being said about them, especially if it's behind their back, not shared with them. So they will ask about there's and show them. If theirs is low, you can share some PAX behaviors that make us drivers mad, etc.
> 
> The point is that this is a very friendly conversation that the PAX initiated and you got to drop some serious knowledge on them.
> 
> And by sharing some "secret info" about the rider's hidden rating, you have subtly reframed the entire UBER -> Driver -> Passenger dynamic in the customers mind. The passenger now usually feels like the driver + PAX are more or less on the same team and Uber HQ is not because there is so much that Uber didn't tell them about drivers getting fired and passengers get rated too.
> 
> Really hope this helps anyone. It worked for me as I went from 4.54 to 4.75 in two weeks. Basically all weekly averages of 4.9 - 5.0 since I did this.


If a pax took a pic of your note and sent it to Uber along with a complaint, what do you think Uber would do? maybe I should ask one of those ex CSR on UP


----------



## thehappytypist

UberTaxPro said:


> If a pax took a pic of your note and sent it to Uber along with a complaint, what do you think Uber would do? maybe I should ask one of those ex CSR on UP


You would be deactivated. You might be able to get reactivated if you talk to management and promise not to do it again.

However, riders freaking out over their rating is the funniest thing ever, they get REALLY offended. There's always a handful of them who crawl out from under their rock to complain whenever some blog or website posts about Uber passenger ratings like it's some huge secret that they're revealing.


----------



## Ubored

Uber Math Professor said:


> Maybe you missed the part at the beginning where I said that ratings are not something drivers should be overly concerned with?
> 
> Or maybe you missed the more important part at the end where I told you that you are psychologically aligning PAX and drivers against Uber. Riders are less likely to take out their frustration with Uber on you if they realize that you don't "work for" Uber.


I disagreed on " I know how Uber rating works" type of comment which would be misleading. But I agree on most of your comments stated earlier and trust me didn't miss on that.


----------



## Ubored

Bart McCoy said:


> But you are making sense and showing better treatment of drivers.
> So keep your driver job, Uber would never higher you into corporate


Bart, I am *****ing about my relationship as partner so I don't have any desire or wish to escalate it to abusive marriage (corporate).


----------



## UberTaxPro

thehappytypist said:


> You would be deactivated. You might be able to get reactivated if you talk to management and promise not to do it again.
> 
> However, riders freaking out over their rating is the funniest thing ever, they get REALLY offended. There's always a handful of them who crawl out from under their rock to complain whenever some blog or website posts about Uber passenger ratings like it's some huge secret that they're revealing.


what would the official reason for deactivating be? talking about ratings?


----------



## Ubored

UberTaxPro said:


> what would the official reason for deactivating be? talking about ratings?


No Bartering: exchange of equal ratings for service offered. That will be against Uber policy of service evaluation and that is my guess.


----------



## Uber Math Professor

UberTaxPro said:


> If a pax took a pic of your note and sent it to Uber along with a complaint, what do you think Uber would do? maybe I should ask one of those ex CSR on UP


I'm not sure why on god's green earth a PAX would take a picture of this tiny note and find a way to send to CSR. Remember, I said put the note up and then never mention it unless rider brings it up.

Believe it or not, PAX are generally humans just like you and me. Do you enjoy calling customer service for your cable company or whatever just to chat? NO. You call when something is seriously bugging you and if you are a Time Warner Cable customer, you probably will do just about anything rather than deal with customer service.

Can't imagine PAX ever getting involved with CSR for such a trivial thing.

Now if you are making a big production about asking for a tip, whether verbally or through printed materials in you car IN ALL CAPS, you will get reported quick? Why, because getting hit up for money puts pretty much everyone in a defensive or uncomfortable position. Especially if you are inside a stranger's vehicle going 60 mph


----------



## Noobler

Ubored said:


> No Bartering: exchange of equal ratings for service offered. That will be against Uber policy of service evaluation and that is my guess.


What if you put up a sign saying this, among general tips like please tell driver if u want music or not, or need the heat tured up:


When rating your driver on the Uber app, keep in mind there are only 2 ratings that count in the eyes of Uber towards their contracted drivers, a "5 star rating" and "fire this guy".


----------



## thehappytypist

UberTaxPro said:


> what would the official reason for deactivating be? talking about ratings?


Talking about ratings isn't bad. Soliciting five star ratings is bad.


----------



## thehappytypist

Uber Math Professor said:


> I'm not sure why on god's green earth a PAX would take a picture of this tiny note and find a way to send to CSR. Remember, I said put the note up and then never mention it unless rider brings it up.
> 
> Believe it or not, PAX are generally humans just like you and me. Do you enjoy calling customer service for your cable company or whatever just to chat? NO. You call when something is seriously bugging you and if you are a Time Warner Cable customer, you probably will do just about anything rather than deal with customer service.
> 
> Can't imagine PAX ever getting involved with CSR for such a trivial thing.
> 
> Now if you are making a big production about asking for a tip, whether verbally or through printed materials in you car IN ALL CAPS, you will get reported quick? Why, because getting hit up for money puts pretty much everyone in a defensive or uncomfortable position. Especially if you are inside a stranger's vehicle going 60 mph


You give riders WAY too much credit. They can and have reported tipping/rating signs in a vehicle. They don't want to hear about the driver's complaints, it apparently ruins their experience.


----------



## Ubored

thehappytypist said:


> Talking about ratings isn't bad. Soliciting five star ratings is bad.


In the early days of Uber I had an argument with a very bad customer (way low rating you rarely see) and told her that she is a known bad customer. I divulged a secret  and Informed her about her shitty Uber rate, which is a clear testimonial of hard to deal person. But Uber found that to be a sin and was told not to talk about rating with customer by any means.


----------



## UberHammer

Ubored said:


> In the early days of Uber I had an argument with a very bad customer (way low rating you rarely see) and told her that she is a known bad customer. I divulged a secret  and Informed her about her shitty Uber rate, which is a clear testimonial of hard to deal person. But Uber found that to be a sin and was told not to talk about rating with customer by any means.


Was it your supervisor or manager who told you what not to do?


----------



## Ubored

Noobler said:


> What if you put up a sign saying this, among general tips like please tell driver if u want music or not, or need the heat tured up:
> 
> 
> When rating your driver on the Uber app, keep in mind there are only 2 ratings that count in the eyes of Uber towards their contracted drivers, a "5 star rating" and "fire this guy".


That is not true but some assume that to be the case. If Uber ask the poster where he got that information, I hope he will not say from here. If he is deactivated it will be for
neglecting the importance of rating 1, 2, 3 and discriminatory attack and defamation on rating 4.


----------



## Ubored

UberHammer said:


> Was it your supervisor or manager who told you what not to do?


I automatically assume the person who e-mail me from Uber to be my virtual supervisor or manager.


----------



## UberHammer

Ubored said:


> I automatically assume the person who e-mail me from Uber to be my virtual supervisor or manager.


Uber loves you.


----------



## Ubored

UberHammer said:


> Uber loves you.


Don't they equally love all of us?


----------



## UberHammer

Ubored said:


> Don't they equally love all of us?


No. They flagged me.


----------



## Ext7484

Uber Math Professor said:


> OK I see a lot of rookies freaking out about ratings slipping down and getting deactivated. You really stop caring about ratings the more experience you get, but let me share this quick thing I did that stopped my ratings from dropping and made my average go back up quick. The best part is you don't have to beg a PAX.
> 
> See my ratings were slipping a few tiny points every week. That meant that I wasn't getting 1 stars or anything terrible, but I was getting a TON of 4 stars. When I hit 4.54 I started to get worried as I thought 4.6 was fired.
> 
> If Uber educates riders like it does for us drivers, I know that PAX has no clue 4 stars will get us fired. 4 stars is very good on Netflix and Yelp. Must be good on Uber. NOPE.
> 
> You need to educate PAX that 4 stars will get you fired so consider that before rating. But the WORST thing you can do is just start lecturing passengers on it when they didn't ask. This will definitely get you those 1 stars and the PAX may write in complaint and then you get deactivated sooner!
> 
> So I just printed a little short and friendly note and sloppy taped it to the headrests so that back seat riders can see it. Exact text was "If you give me 5 star ratings I will give you a 5 star passenger rating. (Yes, passengers get ratings too. Just ask and I will show you what your rating is.)
> 
> That's it. Your done. Never, ever start conversation about ratings with PAX again. Don't beat them over the head with your desperation for 5 stars. What will happen is about 7 out of 10 PAX will see it and initiate conversation. At this point you can discuss it and casually mention that 4 stars gets you deactivated. Virtually all riders will either say they had no idea and thought 4 stars was good job or they give 5 stars unless service was totally awful.
> 
> Also about 90% of my PAX had no idea they were getting rated too. It's human nature for most people, not all, to be curious about what is being said about them, especially if it's behind their back, not shared with them. So they will ask about there's and show them. If theirs is low, you can share some PAX behaviors that make us drivers mad, etc.
> 
> The point is that this is a very friendly conversation that the PAX initiated and you got to drop some serious knowledge on them.
> 
> And by sharing some "secret info" about the rider's hidden rating, you have subtly reframed the entire UBER -> Driver -> Passenger dynamic in the customers mind. The passenger now usually feels like the driver + PAX are more or less on the same team and Uber HQ is not because there is so much that Uber didn't tell them about drivers getting fired and passengers get rated too.
> 
> Really hope this helps anyone. It worked for me as I went from 4.54 to 4.75 in two weeks. Basically all weekly averages of 4.9 - 5.0 since I did this.


I really love this idea... and indeed, mostly people think that 4 stars is good enough in rating.. But for Uber.. you are doomed.. So... How many people already doing this??


----------



## UberTaxPro

thehappytypist said:


> You give riders WAY too much credit. They can and have reported tipping/rating signs in a vehicle. They don't want to hear about the driver's complaints, it apparently ruins their experience.


I believe it!


----------



## Ubored

UberHammer said:


> No. They flagged me.


Flagged you for ultra love? Lucky you!!


----------



## UberTaxPro

Ext7484 said:


> I really love this idea... and indeed, mostly people think that 4 stars is good enough in rating.. But for Uber.. you are doomed.. So... How many people already doing this??


Maybe we could get that guy Rich who's starting a rideshare association to plan a marketing campaign using Twitter etc...to explain to pax how the rating system works?


----------



## Ext7484

UberTaxPro said:


> Maybe we could get that guy Rich who's starting a rideshare association to plan a marketing campaign using Twitter etc...to explain to pax how the rating system works?


How about we do it our self.. Make a page on FAcebook or tweeter.. and hmm.. let's name it " HELp UBER DRiver With 5 Stars rate" .. Make all our friend like the page... lol... Or simply leave a small paper note in the car and said " 5 stars ur drivers or They are fired"..


----------



## Ext7484

Or.. Make a big sign on freeway bridge, saying, " 5 stars you uber driver or you add more unemployment in USA".. or paint it on the wall all over the city..


----------



## UberTaxPro

Ext7484 said:


> How about we do it our self.. Make a page on FAcebook or tweeter.. and hmm.. let's name it " HELp UBER DRiver With 5 Stars rate" .. Make all our friend like the page... lol... Or simply leave a small paper note in the car and said " 5 stars ur drivers or They are fired"..


Yea! we could hire graffiti artists in all the major cities or stand behind the goalposts at a football game and hold up a sign when they kick field goals!


----------



## UberTaxPro

Uber Math Professor said:


> I'm not sure why on god's green earth a PAX would take a picture of this tiny note and find a way to send to CSR. Remember, I said put the note up and then never mention it unless rider brings it up.
> 
> Believe it or not, PAX are generally humans just like you and me. Do you enjoy calling customer service for your cable company or whatever just to chat? NO. You call when something is seriously bugging you and if you are a Time Warner Cable customer, you probably will do just about anything rather than deal with customer service.
> 
> Can't imagine PAX ever getting involved with CSR for such a trivial thing.
> 
> Now if you are making a big production about asking for a tip, whether verbally or through printed materials in you car IN ALL CAPS, you will get reported quick? Why, because getting hit up for money puts pretty much everyone in a defensive or uncomfortable position. Especially if you are inside a stranger's vehicle going 60 mph


I understand what your saying but it only takes one idiot pax to deactivate you.


----------



## Ubored

Ext7484 said:


> How about we do it our self.. Make a page on FAcebook or tweeter.. and hmm.. let's name it " HELp UBER DRiver With 5 Stars rate" .. Make all our friend like the page... lol... Or simply leave a small paper note in the car and said " 5 stars ur drivers or They are fired"..


Even if that is true (I personally doubt it) that 4 will get you fired then you put a note expressing 5 star for driver will keep him "hired" or anything less will get him "fired" to pax can have mixed outcome. I will think 90% will be interested in helping driver keep their job but the other 10% will defiantly use it for the purpose of getting someone fired. So keeping it secret might shield you from the bad intentioned people. Anyways, it is damn if you do and damn if you don't.


----------



## Ext7484

Some one just did it... We should post this on every social media (facebook, tweeter, instagram, etc).. if this went well.. the next note will be tip in the jar..


----------



## Ext7484

Ubored said:


> Even if that is true (I personally doubt it) that 4 will get you fired then you put a note expressing 5 star for driver will keep him "hired" or anything less will get him "fired" to pax can have mixed outcome. I will think 90% will be interested in helping driver keep their job but the other 10% will defiantly use it for the purpose of getting someone fired. So keeping it secret might shield you from the bad intentioned people. Anyways, it is damn if you do and damn if you don't.


indeed...


----------



## TidyVet

Ubored said:


> So explain how the screwed up rating of drivers I posted as example make a successful company.


Uber's revenue is $2,000,000,000 a WEEK. Obviously, they know something you don't.


----------



## TidyVet

Ext7484 said:


> Some one just did it... We should post this on every social media (facebook, tweeter, instagram, etc).. if this went well.. the next note will be tip in the jar..


I like this because it's from Spotify, not Us. So, I could play it off like I just wanted my riders to know about Spotify.


----------



## TidyVet

Ext7484 said:


> Some one just did it... We should post this on every social media (facebook, tweeter, instagram, etc).. if this went well.. the next note will be tip in the jar..


Anybody know where a pdf is?


----------



## Ubored

TidyVet said:


> Uber's revenue is $2,000,000,000 a WEEK. Obviously, they know something you don't.


You are posting unrelated stuff and veering away from the actual question so I will give up.


----------



## Uber Math Professor

Ubored said:


> Even if that is true (I personally doubt it) that 4 will get you fired then you put a note expressing 5 star for driver will keep him "hired" or anything less will get him "fired" to pax can have mixed outcome. I will think 90% will be interested in helping driver keep their job but the other 10% will defiantly use it for the purpose of getting someone fired. So keeping it secret might shield you from the bad intentioned people. Anyways, it is damn if you do and damn if you don't.


Really, I don't care what you do. The best advice I can give you for driving for Uber is to stop driving for Uber. But whatever, I just shared a little tip that worked for me. I have no guarantee that you won't get the son of satan in your backseat that is hell bent on going out of his way to get you fired for putting a little friendly note in your car. Sure, that could happen, just like anything can happen when you hit the road every night.

But it HAS worked for me. I got another perfect 5.0 weekly rating summary this week. That means I haven't gotten anything less than 5 stars for the last three weeks. Before I put the sticker up my rating was dropping by a couple of points every single week, due to all the 4 stars.

If not having a sticker in the backseat is working for you then do that. This was merely a suggestion for noobs to help decrease anxiety from getting lower ratings. Even if you say you don't care about ratings, it concerns just about anyone to see their ratings slip if they actually try to do a good job.


----------



## Uber Math Professor

thehappytypist said:


> You give riders WAY too much credit. They can and have reported tipping/rating signs in a vehicle. They don't want to hear about the driver's complaints, it apparently ruins their experience.


I would probably report a driver for putting a sign in the back about tipping.

I have seen pictures of the signs posted on twitter, and they are usually written in all caps and basically demanding a tip. That is the exact opposite of what I posted, please don't get it twisted.

NO ONE LIKES TO BE HASSLED FOR MONEY. Whether verbal or written, it puts the rider in a defensive position automatically. I really think that if you depend on getting tips, Uber is not for you. The war for tips is over at this point, unless Uber magically adds a tipping option to the app. Uber has said in no uncertain terms that tips are included/riders don't have to tip.


----------



## Uber Math Professor

Ext7484 said:


> Some one just did it... We should post this on every social media (facebook, tweeter, instagram, etc).. if this went well.. the next note will be tip in the jar..


Ugh shaking my head... You totally missed the point of this whole post.


----------



## Ubored

Uber Math Professor said:


> The best advice I can give you for driving for Uber is to stop driving for Uber


And move to your house with my kids.


----------



## Uber Math Professor

Oh here is a pic of the ghetto fabulous sticker I had posted in my car, if anyone curious... Hardly a professional piece of work. But it boosted my ratings quick


----------



## uberThere

thehappytypist said:


> You would be deactivated. You might be able to get reactivated if you talk to management and promise not to do it again.
> 
> However, riders freaking out over their rating is the funniest thing ever, they get REALLY offended. There's always a handful of them who crawl out from under their rock to complain whenever some blog or website posts about Uber passenger ratings like it's some huge secret that they're revealing.


At the present time, I don't drive for Uber; I'm merely researching. However, this response makes me think that Uber isn't a coronation worth driving for. You just said that an independent contractor can't do what they feel is best in their interest, even if it isn't written into their contract. Do you really understand what it means to have contractors vs. employees?


----------



## uberThere

thehappytypist said:


> You give riders WAY too much credit. They can and have reported tipping/rating signs in a vehicle. They don't want to hear about the driver's complaints, it apparently ruins their experience.


Again, you need to check up what it means to be an employee vice a contractor. If you don't like the way your contractors deal with their own personal property, then you need to hire them as employees.


----------



## thehappytypist

uberThere said:


> At the present time, I don't drive for Uber; I'm merely researching. However, this response makes me think that Uber isn't a coronation worth driving for. You just said that an independent contractor can't do what they feel is best in their interest, even if it isn't written into their contract. Do you really understand what it means to have contractors vs. employees?


You seem to be under the impression that my understanding or opinions actually matter. CSRs are way at the bottom of the hierarchy of Uber employees. But I do understand, I've done work where I was an independent contractor in name only for companies that just wanted the cheap labor. It was a very common thing amongst at home jobs until people started filing lawsuits.


----------



## Lidman

TidyVet said:


> Uber's revenue is $2,000,000,000 a WEEK. Obviously, they know something you don't.


 I sincerely doubt it. Where did you get that number from. Just plucked it out of the air.


----------



## Lidman

Uber Math Professor said:


> I would probably report a driver for putting a sign in the back about tipping.
> 
> I have seen pictures of the signs posted on twitter, and they are usually written in all caps and basically demanding a tip. That is the exact opposite of what I posted, please don't get it twisted.
> 
> NO ONE LIKES TO BE HASSLED FOR MONEY. Whether verbal or written, it puts the rider in a defensive position automatically. I really think that if you depend on getting tips, Uber is not for you. The war for tips is over at this point, unless Uber magically adds a tipping option to the app. Uber has said in no uncertain terms that tips are included/riders don't have to tip.


 And that is why I drive for lyft because they encourage tipping. UBER can suck it!!!


----------



## uberThere

thehappytypist said:


> You seem to be under the impression that my understanding or opinions actually matter. CSRs are way at the bottom of the hierarchy of Uber employees. But I do understand, I've done work where I was an independent contractor in name only for companies that just wanted the cheap labor. It was a very common thing amongst at home jobs until people started filing lawsuits.


Yes, that is my mistake, my apologizes for that. That being said, it says a lot to me that you are stating something that clearly contravenes the laws where I'm from in Canada, which is not much different than the US. If Uber wants to maintain an arms-length relationship from an individual, i.e. they want to state that the individual is not an employee then they have to govern themselves as if that is the case.

Uber claims over and over that they are merely a technology that allows people with cars to share rides with people that need them. If they insist on standards of conduct that don't bear that claim out, then the regulators really need to take note of this and treat them just like any other taxi company.


----------



## stuber

Ratings are for *******. Don't worry about that. Don't talk about it. Just do your best. If you have a problem with some customer, then report it (or hit the customer with a hammer as previous drivers have done.). Wait, that was a customer hitting the driver with a hammer. I've forgotten. 

Anyway...

If I do something wrong, and the customer wants to report me to UBER, well, fine. That's good. Maybe I need to be called out.

Commend the good, chastise the bad. Openly. With accountability. Everyone is rating each other without any consequences to themselves.

If some driver is always giving out bad ratings, doesn't that make you wonder. Same with the chronic low rater passengers. Why should UBER take those customers seriously? These people complain about everything. Who cares what they think?

All this secret rating of each other is just nonsense, and *****.


----------



## TidyVet

Uber Math Professor said:


> Oh here is a pic of the ghetto fabulous sticker I had posted in my car, if anyone curious... Hardly a professional piece of work. But it boosted my ratings quick


LOL, it seriously is ghetto. The black duct tape, that's great.


----------



## TidyVet

Lidman said:


> I sincerely doubt it. Where did you get that number from. Just plucked it out of the air.


Actually, sorry, it's $2 billion a year, but seriously, you could have googled this in the time it took to say "I sincerely doubt it."
http://techcrunch.com/2014/11/20/about-those-uber-revenue-numbers/
http://www.businessinsider.com/uber-revenue-rides-drivers-and-fares-2014-11


----------



## TidyVet

stuber said:


> Ratings are for *******. Don't worry about that. Don't talk about it. Just do your best. If you have a problem with some customer, then report it (or hit the customer with a hammer as previous drivers have done.). Wait, that was a customer hitting the driver with a hammer. I've forgotten.
> 
> Anyway...
> 
> If I do something wrong, and the customer wants to report me to UBER, well, fine. That's good. Maybe I need to be called out.
> 
> Commend the good, chastise the bad. Openly. With accountability. Everyone is rating each other without any consequences to themselves.
> 
> If some driver is always giving out bad ratings, doesn't that make you wonder. Same with the chronic low rater passengers. Why should UBER take those customers seriously? These people complain about everything. Who cares what they think?
> 
> All this secret rating of each other is just nonsense, and *****.


Tell that to the countless drivers who have been deactivated.

You are going to see a HUGE cut in drivers in Boston come spring. There are a lot of drivers running around with 4.1, 3.8, etc. (or so my Pax say)
My theory is better a bad driver than NO driver, especially this Boston winter.


----------



## TidyVet

uberThere said:


> Yes, that is my mistake, my apologizes for that. That being said, it says a lot to me that you are stating something that clearly contravenes the laws where I'm from in Canada, which is not much different than the US. If Uber wants to maintain an arms-length relationship from an individual, i.e. they want to state that the individual is not an employee then they have to govern themselves as if that is the case.
> 
> Uber claims over and over that they are merely a technology that allows people with cars to share rides with people that need them. If they insist on standards of conduct that don't bear that claim out, then the regulators really need to take note of this and treat them just like any other taxi company.


Yeah, way over our heads. Regulation/Lawsuits/etc. Doesn't really matter, just go out there and make a ton of money while the getting's good.


----------



## thehappytypist

uberThere said:


> Yes, that is my mistake, my apologizes for that. That being said, it says a lot to me that you are stating something that clearly contravenes the laws where I'm from in Canada, which is not much different than the US. If Uber wants to maintain an arms-length relationship from an individual, i.e. they want to state that the individual is not an employee then they have to govern themselves as if that is the case.
> 
> Uber claims over and over that they are merely a technology that allows people with cars to share rides with people that need them. If they insist on standards of conduct that don't bear that claim out, then the regulators really need to take note of this and treat them just like any other taxi company.


I agree with you there, they can't have their cake and eat it too. If they want to keep the IC model, they should stop with the deactivation nonsense, except in cases where a driver commits a crime. Allow riders to see a list of drivers that are nearby - their distance away, rating, perhaps some of the recent feedback, and cost and the rider then chooses the driver based on those factors. This way, higher rated drivers are almost guaranteed to be busy and the ones who have low ratings have more incentive to improve, since they aren't guaranteed to get pings. I think it would be great if they let drivers set their own rates, too. With that type of model, the higher rated drivers can ask for more while lower rated or those starting out and are unproven will probably have lower rates and the cheapskates will try them out. Uber would still get their cut. It becomes a self-policing system - bad drivers simply won't get the type of business they want and neither will bad riders.

I've done freelance work on a similar model and it worked quite well.


----------



## Uberamstel

To anyone really obsessed about ratings: never talk about ratings, just casually throw in the word 'five' in your conversation every now and then. Don't overdo it.

It's fun and extremely effective


----------



## Uber Math Professor

Uberamstel said:


> To anyone really obsessed about ratings: never talk about ratings, just casually throw in the word 'five' in your conversation every now and then. Don't overdo it.
> 
> It's fun and extremely effective


Yeah, subtlety is lost on some of these folks


----------



## Luberon

For any good customer, I end the ride like one or two houses before their destination and give them 5 stars which most notice. Sometimes I draw attention with something like "OK, I am now turning off the meter". My phone is on the center AC vent above the radio.


----------



## Uberamstel

Luberon said:


> For any good customer, I end the ride like one or two houses before their destination and give them 5 stars which most notice. Sometimes I draw attention with something like "OK, I am now turning off the meter". My phone is on the center AC vent above the radio.


What the good customer may not know is that the 5 star passenger rating can be changed by us drivers right up to the moment the 'go online' button has been pushed


----------



## uberThere

TidyVet said:


> Actually, sorry, it's $2 billion a year, but seriously, you could have googled this in the time it took to say "I sincerely doubt it."
> http://techcrunch.com/2014/11/20/about-those-uber-revenue-numbers/
> http://www.businessinsider.com/uber-revenue-rides-drivers-and-fares-2014-11


Techcrunch article states that Ubers revenue is actually only a few hundred million, the $2B is top line before paying the drivers. And that's a year, not a week.



> So, Uber will see well north of $1 billion in total platform spend this year. Perhaps even $2 billion, or $3 billion if things go well. That would put its own revenue in the mid hundreds of millions.


Tesla couldn't spin that kind of revenue into a $40B market value.


----------



## uberThere

TidyVet said:


> Yeah, way over our heads. Regulation/Lawsuits/etc. Doesn't really matter, just go out there and make a ton of money while the getting's good.


The problem is regulation in my city do matter.

http://www.ottawasun.com/2015/02/05/city-readies-more-uber-charges


----------



## uberThere

thehappytypist said:


> I agree with you there, they can't have their cake and eat it too. If they want to keep the IC model, they should stop with the deactivation nonsense, except in cases where a driver commits a crime. Allow riders to see a list of drivers that are nearby - their distance away, rating, perhaps some of the recent feedback, and cost and the rider then chooses the driver based on those factors. This way, higher rated drivers are almost guaranteed to be busy and the ones who have low ratings have more incentive to improve, since they aren't guaranteed to get pings. I think it would be great if they let drivers set their own rates, too. With that type of model, the higher rated drivers can ask for more while lower rated or those starting out and are unproven will probably have lower rates and the cheapskates will try them out. Uber would still get their cut. It becomes a self-policing system - bad drivers simply won't get the type of business they want and neither will bad riders.
> 
> I've done freelance work on a similar model and it worked quite well.


I think you're proposal is a good way to handle it. It's sort of like how ratings on Yelp don't determine whose in business, but it help you determine if you want to deal with them or not.


----------



## TidyVet

uberThere said:


> The problem is regulation in my city do matter.
> 
> http://www.ottawasun.com/2015/02/05/city-readies-more-uber-charges


Eh, okay, you win. Looks like they are handing out tickets. I would not mess with that but..... I probably would not bother posting on this form anymore, waste of time.


----------



## stuber

TidyVet said:


> Tell that to the countless drivers who have been deactivated.
> 
> You are going to see a HUGE cut in drivers in Boston come spring. There are a lot of drivers running around with 4.1, 3.8, etc. (or so my Pax say)
> My theory is better a bad driver than NO driver, especially this Boston winter.


I have heard (not sure if this is true) that drivers need only to perform one trip per month in order to remain active in the system. Hmm?

If so, then I'd say UBER couldn't care less how many drivers are in the system. The more the better. Deactivate? Hell no. They can simply "adjust" upwards the drivers with poor ratings. Suddenly, that 3.8 driver becomes a 4.8 driver. Like magic.

What makes you think UBER is accountable and will honor their own policies? They want as many cars as possible everywhere.


----------



## stuber

thehappytypist said:


> I agree with you there, they can't have their cake and eat it too. If they want to keep the IC model, they should stop with the deactivation nonsense, except in cases where a driver commits a crime. Allow riders to see a list of drivers that are nearby - their distance away, rating, perhaps some of the recent feedback, and cost and the rider then chooses the driver based on those factors. This way, higher rated drivers are almost guaranteed to be busy and the ones who have low ratings have more incentive to improve, since they aren't guaranteed to get pings. I think it would be great if they let drivers set their own rates, too. With that type of model, the higher rated drivers can ask for more while lower rated or those starting out and are unproven will probably have lower rates and the cheapskates will try them out. Uber would still get their cut. It becomes a self-policing system - bad drivers simply won't get the type of business they want and neither will bad riders.
> 
> I've done freelance work on a similar model and it worked quite well.


UBER doesn't care about a quality, workable system.


----------



## thehappytypist

stuber said:


> UBER doesn't care about a quality, workable system.


They're reaching a critical point pretty quickly. I hope they make changes sooner rather than later.


----------



## UberHammer

thehappytypist said:


> They're reaching a critical point pretty quickly. I hope they make changes sooner rather than later.


It's their changes that are the problem.


----------



## TidyVet

You're a troll. They did $2,000,000,000 in revenue last year.
I'd say it's working.


----------



## TidyVet

UberHammer said:


> It's their changes that are the problem.


Actually, it's why they are succeeding. Investors only care about one thing, PROFIT.
And Uber is hitting it out of the park.

YES, they are doing it on the backs of hard-working drivers. Just like every other company in the world. In case you haven't noticed, life is a pyramid scam.
Apparently you're upset that you're on the bottom.


----------



## UberHammer

TidyVet said:


> Actually, it's why they are succeeding. Investors only care about one thing, PROFIT.
> And Uber is hitting it out of the park.
> 
> YES, they are doing it on the backs of hard-working drivers. Just like every other company in the world. In case you haven't noticed, life is a pyramid scam.
> Apparently you're upset that you're on the bottom.


I'm talking about the Uber losing the customers that gave it the success it had. I no longer drive, nor do I need to.

As far as being upset, I'm upset in the same way animal rights activists get upset about cruelty to animals. I'm upset that Uber is committing the largest example of exploitation of people in world history. They've found a way to compensate a workforce below minimum wage to the tune 160,000 workers... and growing. I find it sickening.


----------



## Uberamstel

Good Natured Sarcasm Alert!

Wow this thread is helpful to, what was it again? Oh yeah:

*A simple and fast way to boost your ratings*

*







*


----------



## Sacto Burbs

thehappytypist said:


> I agree with you there, they can't have their cake and eat it too. If they want to keep the IC model, they should stop with the deactivation nonsense, except in cases where a driver commits a crime. Allow riders to see a list of drivers that are nearby - their distance away, rating, perhaps some of the recent feedback, and cost and the rider then chooses the driver based on those factors. This way, higher rated drivers are almost guaranteed to be busy and the ones who have low ratings have more incentive to improve, since they aren't guaranteed to get pings. I think it would be great if they let drivers set their own rates, too. With that type of model, the higher rated drivers can ask for more while lower rated or those starting out and are unproven will probably have lower rates and the cheapskates will try them out. Uber would still get their cut. It becomes a self-policing system - bad drivers simply won't get the type of business they want and neither will bad riders.
> 
> I've done freelance work on a similar model and it worked quite well.


It is called Sidecar.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

I am trying out this variation, but only one passenger sat in the backseat last night.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

I think it is important to make passengers perceive our relationship as a team.

One thing I noticed about driving with Lyft was that all the passengers expect to participate in the ride, whether through conversation or assisting with navigation. There was no sense of "one mistaken you're dead".


----------



## TidyVet

UberHammer said:


> I'm talking about the Uber losing the customers that gave it the success it had. I no longer drive, nor do I need to.
> 
> As far as being upset, I'm upset in the same way animal rights activists get upset about cruelty to animals. I'm upset that Uber is committing the largest example of exploitation of people in world history. They've found a way to compensate a workforce below minimum wage to the tune 160,000 workers... and growing. I find it sickening.


I find it Good Business. The goal of any business is to make money.

However, business don't exploit people. People exploit themselves.


----------



## UberHammer

TidyVet said:


> I find it Good Business. The goal of any business is to make money.
> 
> However, business don't exploit people. People exploit themselves.


Biggest bullshit post I've ever read on the internet. Congrats!!!


----------



## Driveronedge

Here the California lawsuits that will very likely re classify drivers as employees.


uberThere said:


> At the present time, I don't drive for Uber; I'm merely researching. However, this response makes me think that Uber isn't a coronation worth driving for. You just said that an independent contractor can't do what they feel is best in their interest, even if it isn't written into their contract. Do you really understand what it means to have contractors vs. employees?


----------



## Driveronedge

Driveronedge said:


> Here the California lawsuits that will very likely re classify drivers as employees.


Yes and so does the IRS and soon, the State of California will, too.


----------



## Driveronedge

TidyVet said:


> I find it Good Business. The goal of any business is to make money.
> 
> However, business don't exploit people. People exploit themselves.


You're pathetic. I hope you're in Cali and become an employeeeeeeeee.


----------



## TidyVet

I'm not sure what Uber would pay their employees. but I'm damn sure it will be less than the $1500 I made last week (post-Uber cut).


----------



## Sacto Burbs

New Hampshire is at two dollars a mile.

You're still on your honeymoon, it's going to be over in six months,

It would be a permanent *minimum*-wage guarantee. In California nine dollars an hour net.

Either that or they have to get rid of everything that makes us employees, like ratings, like forcing us to say tips are not required etc.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

Had a comment from a Lyft customer on my passenger rating sign. "You got to be kidding me"?


----------



## ubercrashdummy

How about posting some small labels/signs picturing 5 stars? Put them on the back of the head rests and on the doors. If you drive at night, consider a small led light to illuminate a well placed label. 

Your pax will either ask what these are about or perhaps their brain just will prefer the 5 star rating when they next see an opportunity to fill in 5 stars.


----------



## TidyVet

Sacto Burbs said:


> New Hampshire is at two dollars a mile.
> 
> You're still on your honeymoon, it's going to be over in six months,
> 
> It would be a permanent *minimum*-wage guarantee. In California nine dollars an hour net.
> 
> Either that or they have to get rid of everything that makes us employees, like ratings, like forcing us to say tips are not required etc.


I don't work in NH.


----------



## TidyVet

ubercrashdummy said:


> How about posting some small labels/signs picturing 5 stars? Put them on the back of the head rests and on the doors. If you drive at night, consider a small led light to illuminate a well placed label.
> 
> Your pax will either ask what these are about or perhaps their brain just will prefer the 5 star rating when they next see an opportunity to fill in 5 stars.


I would say that good drivers, that don't pick up azzholes, can get good ratings. I have a 4.83 rating, after 700 rides, drive a 100k minivan that burns oil.


----------



## Uberamstel

How about this sign

I am a 4.x * uber driver.
I am happy being a 4.x * uber driver.
If you give me less than 5* I will hunt you down.
I Will find you.
When you least expect it there will be a knock on your door.
Have a good one


----------



## Uberamstel

As soon as uberpeople.net has a serious percentage of Uber drivers subscribing we can change things we don't like.

We could invent a D day for a ratings 'pole reversal' and all of us from that point on can start instructing our beloved pax: Oh by the way, from now on 1* is the new 5*.

So if they really liked the Uber experience they 1* us and if we suck: 5*

We would all of us rather be 1 than 5, no?

Then we could be as nasty as we wish and collect all the 5* s


----------



## Sydney Uber

TidyVet said:


> Uber's revenue is $2,000,000,000 a WEEK. Obviously, they know something you don't.


Where did you read that statistic?


----------



## Sydney Uber

Uberamstel said:


> To anyone really obsessed about ratings: never talk about ratings, just casually throw in the word 'five' in your conversation every now and then. Don't overdo it.
> 
> It's fun and extremely effective


Like This?


----------



## Uberamstel

Sydney Uber said:


> Like This?


Exactly,
Lol!


----------



## donovan

There's a simply way to do get ratings, and that's by understanding the type of rider that fits your personality. that's where it matters the most.

I stopped driving on weekends... I get the lowest ratings; people making short runs - multiable people packed into your car - and the morning after people going home from a friends house, giving you step by step directions to their destination.

I drive during the morning with business and working class people trying to get to work. " I monitor it by the day, and tested it for over a month.

The results was that I average a 5.0 rating daily because of it.

In any business you have to learn to master the system to be successful. I have done just that. so if you want to know any more details let me know.


----------



## jemini48

Uber Math Professor said:


> OK I see a lot of rookies freaking out about ratings slipping down and getting deactivated. You really stop caring about ratings the more experience you get, but let me share this quick thing I did that stopped my ratings from dropping and made my average go back up quick. The best part is you don't have to beg a PAX.
> 
> See my ratings were slipping a few tiny points every week. That meant that I wasn't getting 1 stars or anything terrible, but I was getting a TON of 4 stars. When I hit 4.54 I started to get worried as I thought 4.6 was fired.
> 
> If Uber educates riders like it does for us drivers, I know that PAX has no clue 4 stars will get us fired. 4 stars is very good on Netflix and Yelp. Must be good on Uber. NOPE.
> 
> You need to educate PAX that 4 stars will get you fired so consider that before rating. But the WORST thing you can do is just start lecturing passengers on it when they didn't ask. This will definitely get you those 1 stars and the PAX may write in complaint and then you get deactivated sooner!
> 
> So I just printed a little short and friendly note and sloppy taped it to the headrests so that back seat riders can see it. Exact text was "If you give me 5 star ratings I will give you a 5 star passenger rating. (Yes, passengers get ratings too. Just ask and I will show you what your rating is.)
> 
> That's it. Your done. Never, ever start conversation about ratings with PAX again. Don't beat them over the head with your desperation for 5 stars. What will happen is about 7 out of 10 PAX will see it and initiate conversation. At this point you can discuss it and casually mention that 4 stars gets you deactivated. Virtually all riders will either say they had no idea and thought 4 stars was good job or they give 5 stars unless service was totally awful.
> 
> Also about 90% of my PAX had no idea they were getting rated too. It's human nature for most people, not all, to be curious about what is being said about them, especially if it's behind their back, not shared with them. So they will ask about there's and show them. If theirs is low, you can share some PAX behaviors that make us drivers mad, etc.
> 
> The point is that this is a very friendly conversation that the PAX initiated and you got to drop some serious knowledge on them.
> 
> And by sharing some "secret info" about the rider's hidden rating, you have subtly reframed the entire UBER -> Driver -> Passenger dynamic in the customers mind. The passenger now usually feels like the driver + PAX are more or less on the same team and Uber HQ is not because there is so much that Uber didn't tell them about drivers getting fired and passengers get rated too.
> 
> Really hope this helps anyone. It worked for me as I went from 4.54 to 4.75 in two weeks. Basically all weekly averages of 4.9 - 5.0 since I did this.


Some PAX may feel they are being pressured to give a 5 rating, or think you are failing as an Uber Driver. I think once you have taken enough trips you know how to stay away from riders who will ding you for surge times, or having a bad day at your expense. Staying in your area is probably the best way to start out and work your way into surge areas where there is high demand. But eventually you got to take the plunge and learn areas you are not familiar with. If you are good driver, you will rebound with your ratings once you get to know the area, shortcuts, etc.


----------



## SirDavidsr

Uber Math Professor said:


> OK I see a lot of rookies freaking out about ratings slipping down and getting deactivated. You really stop caring about ratings the more experience you get, but let me share this quick thing I did that stopped my ratings from dropping and made my average go back up quick. The best part is you don't have to beg a PAX.
> 
> See my ratings were slipping a few tiny points every week. That meant that I wasn't getting 1 stars or anything terrible, but I was getting a TON of 4 stars. When I hit 4.54 I started to get worried as I thought 4.6 was fired.
> 
> If Uber educates riders like it does for us drivers, I know that PAX has no clue 4 stars will get us fired. 4 stars is very good on Netflix and Yelp. Must be good on Uber. NOPE.
> 
> You need to educate PAX that 4 stars will get you fired so consider that before rating. But the WORST thing you can do is just start lecturing passengers on it when they didn't ask. This will definitely get you those 1 stars and the PAX may write in complaint and then you get deactivated sooner!
> 
> So I just printed a little short and friendly note and sloppy taped it to the headrests so that back seat riders can see it. Exact text was "If you give me 5 star ratings I will give you a 5 star passenger rating. (Yes, passengers get ratings too. Just ask and I will show you what your rating is.)
> 
> That's it. Your done. Never, ever start conversation about ratings with PAX again. Don't beat them over the head with your desperation for 5 stars. What will happen is about 7 out of 10 PAX will see it and initiate conversation. At this point you can discuss it and casually mention that 4 stars gets you deactivated. Virtually all riders will either say they had no idea and thought 4 stars was good job or they give 5 stars unless service was totally awful.
> 
> Also about 90% of my PAX had no idea they were getting rated too. It's human nature for most people, not all, to be curious about what is being said about them, especially if it's behind their back, not shared with them. So they will ask about there's and show them. If theirs is low, you can share some PAX behaviors that make us drivers mad, etc.
> 
> The point is that this is a very friendly conversation that the PAX initiated and you got to drop some serious knowledge on them.
> 
> And by sharing some "secret info" about the rider's hidden rating, you have subtly reframed the entire UBER -> Driver -> Passenger dynamic in the customers mind. The passenger now usually feels like the driver + PAX are more or less on the same team and Uber HQ is not because there is so much that Uber didn't tell them about drivers getting fired and passengers get rated too.
> 
> Really hope this helps anyone. It worked for me as I went from 4.54 to 4.75 in two weeks. Basically all weekly averages of 4.9 - 5.0 since I did this.


Where can you show the pax their rating at the conclusion of the ride?


----------



## Bart McCoy

SirDavidsr said:


> Where can you show the pax their rating at the conclusion of the ride?


i wouldnt get into the habit of doing that but just hit the info button at any tie to see the pax rating


----------



## Brian 1208

I am rated at 4.87 after a rated 121 trips. I am ok with that. I simply try to provide my "customer" with a professional ride, in a clean car, but most importantly , I treat them as a "customer" , the one paying the bill, spending their money, giving me the opportunity to make some extra money. If Uber fails, my extra income fails. I do not get upset if they want to give me directions, I do not get upset if I have to wait a little longer, (but will cancel after 6 minutes) It is not US against THEM. They are our bread and butter, and let's grow that business


----------



## Bart McCoy

Higher rates will give customers better service


----------



## iheartuber

thehappytypist said:


> You would be deactivated. You might be able to get reactivated if you talk to management and promise not to do it again.
> 
> However, riders freaking out over their rating is the funniest thing ever, they get REALLY offended. There's always a handful of them who crawl out from under their rock to complain whenever some blog or website posts about Uber passenger ratings like it's some huge secret that they're revealing.


Very true. It just takes one nutjob to complain and you are toast. It's good you did this and got your ratings up, but it's not worth the risk. It only takes 1 pax. I say take down the sign.


----------



## Ubernice

Uber Math Professor said:


> OK I see a lot of rookies freaking out about ratings slipping down and getting deactivated. You really stop caring about ratings the more experience you get, but let me share this quick thing I did that stopped my ratings from dropping and made my average go back up quick. The best part is you don't have to beg a PAX.
> 
> See my ratings were slipping a few tiny points every week. That meant that I wasn't getting 1 stars or anything terrible, but I was getting a TON of 4 stars. When I hit 4.54 I started to get worried as I thought 4.6 was fired.
> 
> If Uber educates riders like it does for us drivers, I know that PAX has no clue 4 stars will get us fired. 4 stars is very good on Netflix and Yelp. Must be good on Uber. NOPE.
> 
> You need to educate PAX that 4 stars will get you fired so consider that before rating. But the WORST thing you can do is just start lecturing passengers on it when they didn't ask. This will definitely get you those 1 stars and the PAX may write in complaint and then you get deactivated sooner!
> 
> So I just printed a little short and friendly note and sloppy taped it to the headrests so that back seat riders can see it. Exact text was "If you give me 5 star ratings I will give you a 5 star passenger rating. (Yes, passengers get ratings too. Just ask and I will show you what your rating is.)
> 
> That's it. Your done. Never, ever start conversation about ratings with PAX again. Don't beat them over the head with your desperation for 5 stars. What will happen is about 7 out of 10 PAX will see it and initiate conversation. At this point you can discuss it and casually mention that 4 stars gets you deactivated. Virtually all riders will either say they had no idea and thought 4 stars was good job or they give 5 stars unless service was totally awful.
> 
> Also about 90% of my PAX had no idea they were getting rated too. It's human nature for most people, not all, to be curious about what is being said about them, especially if it's behind their back, not shared with them. So they will ask about there's and show them. If theirs is low, you can share some PAX behaviors that make us drivers mad, etc.
> 
> The point is that this is a very friendly conversation that the PAX initiated and you got to drop some serious knowledge on them.
> 
> And by sharing some "secret info" about the rider's hidden rating, you have subtly reframed the entire UBER -> Driver -> Passenger dynamic in the customers mind. The passenger now usually feels like the driver + PAX are more or less on the same team and Uber HQ is not because there is so much that Uber didn't tell them about drivers getting fired and passengers get rated too.
> 
> Really hope this helps anyone. It worked for me as I went from 4.54 to 4.75 in two weeks. Basically all weekly averages of 4.9 - 5.0 since I did this.


I don't know why I didn't read this post early this is awesome I going to start implementing your ideas as soon as I get my first pax this evening 
Thanks for share your bright mind 
Lmao


----------



## iheartuber

Ubernice said:


> I don't know why I didn't read this post early this is awesome I going to start implementing your ideas as soon as I get my first pax this evening
> Thanks for share your bright mind
> Lmao


no! scroll up! read above! all it would take is ONE nutjob pax (and if you have any experience at this you know they are out there) to snap a pic, email it to uber and say "i felt uncomfortable in this driver's car. I hav no idea I was being rated. what is this, Nazi Germany?" etc etc That happens and uber says buh-bye.. deactivated.

its great that this guy got lucky but its not worth the risk. just say no.


----------



## Lost In Translation

Ext7484 said:


> Some one just did it... We should post this on every social media (facebook, tweeter, instagram, etc).. if this went well.. the next note will be tip in the jar..


How can we get this file to print out??


----------



## Lost In Translation

Uber Math Professor said:


> Uber has said in no uncertain terms that tips are included/riders don't have to tip.


This is one of the subject's in the class action lawsuit.

Uber misleads passengers by saying the tip is included in the fare but then never remitting the tip to the driver. Tips should not be subject to Uber's fee for example.

You'll note that since the lawsuit, Uber has stopped telling passengers the tip is included. The lawyers changed the verbiage.

The new language is "Tipping is not necessary" which is true of any job where tipping is an option.

What it should say is "Tipping is not necessary but it is customary if you have received good service" or how about "Tipping your driver is optional" which says the same thing as "Tipping is not necessary" but shows some actual concern for the drivers.

The owner of a restaurant wants his wait staff to get good tips. Keeps his labor costs down, keeps turnover low, and if the customer tipped well, is indicative of a good customer experience.

Going out of their way to actually encourage Uber passengers not to tip is just another example of the disrespect heaped on drivers by Travis.

If the rates were $2.00 a mile and 40 cents a minute, I don't need a tip to make a decent living.

But cut the rates to half that and tipping becomes a vital part of my income.

Sadly, most passengers have no idea that Uber doesn't give us tips that are supposedly included in the fare but aren't really.

5 star passengers TIP THEIR DRIVER. No tip is automatic 3 stars from me.


----------



## Lost In Translation

thehappytypist said:


> They're reaching a critical point pretty quickly. I hope they make changes sooner rather than later.


Why did you leave Uber?

Is it true that robots answer most driver support questions? Only fare adjustment questions are handled by real humans?

I read a BS piece of fluff on the AARP web site (http://www.aarp.org/work/on-the-job/info-2015/uber-entrepreneur-travis-kalanick.html) about Travis' efforts to recruit more drivers over 50.

The so called reporter (because this appeared to be written by Uber PR, who have embarked on a media campaign to humanize the beast) never asked the real question: What percentage of your *employees*, those who have real jobs with real benefits, are over 50?

So, did you ever see any co-workers over 50 while working for Uber (not counting the janitor or rent a cop security)?

Is Uber making any real profits? Rumor has it they are not, and rate cuts only increase the burn rate.

Have you ever met Travis? Were you inspired by him? What is his vision? Is he as hated inside the company as he is by the general public, who have heard enough from drivers and media to know he is a despicable rather disgusting human being.

What is your opinion on the Class Action? What is the buzz inside the company? Travis doesn't seem worried, but losing the lawsuit after all appeals are exhausted will cost them ober $4 billion in back wages and expenses in California alone. Travis is literally betting the company.


----------



## Lost In Translation

TidyVet said:


> You're a troll. They did $2,000,000,000 in revenue last year.
> I'd say it's working.


And by all accounts, they are losing money and have yet to turn a profit.


----------



## Lost In Translation

TidyVet said:


> I'm not sure what Uber would pay their employees. but I'm damn sure it will be less than the $1500 I made last week (post-Uber cut).


How many miles did you drive to make that $1,500? Because you didn't "make" anything like that, you lost money. You are confusing cash flow with profit.

Show us your earnings statement, you Uber troll.


----------



## Lost In Translation

iheartuber said:


> no! scroll up! read above! all it would take is ONE nutjob pax (and if you have any experience at this you know they are out there) to snap a pic, email it to uber and say "i felt uncomfortable in this driver's car. I hav no idea I was being rated. what is this, Nazi Germany?" etc etc That happens and uber says buh-bye.. deactivated.
> 
> its great that this guy got lucky but its not worth the risk. just say no.


Uber may be an evil company but they are not stupid. They do not deactivate a driver for a single complaint. Especially if the driver has an abundance of compliments and 5 star ratings. And drives a lot, making money for Uber.

They might investigate, they might tell the driver to remove the signs. But a driver's behavior must be way more egregious (like verbal or physical abuse, driving unsafely, coming on to a female passenger looking for a date, getting into a fight with another driver, etc.) to get an instant deactivation.

Just posting a sign, even if a pax complains, won't in and of itself get a driver deactivated. It will be investigated for sure. They understand that there are wacko, nut job pax and even the best driver can get a 1 star or a complaint filed against him.


----------



## thehappytypist

Lost In Translation said:


> Why did you leave Uber?
> 
> Is it true that robots answer most driver support questions? Only fare adjustment questions are handled by real humans?
> 
> I read a BS piece of fluff on the AARP web site (http://www.aarp.org/work/on-the-job/info-2015/uber-entrepreneur-travis-kalanick.html) about Travis' efforts to recruit more drivers over 50.
> 
> The so called reporter (because this appeared to be written by Uber PR, who have embarked on a media campaign to humanize the beast) never asked the real question: What percentage of your *employees*, those who have real jobs with real benefits, are over 50?
> 
> So, did you ever see any co-workers over 50 while working for Uber (not counting the janitor or rent a cop security)?
> 
> Is Uber making any real profits? Rumor has it they are not, and rate cuts only increase the burn rate.
> 
> Have you ever met Travis? Were you inspired by him? What is his vision? Is he as hated inside the company as he is by the general public, who have heard enough from drivers and media to know he is a despicable rather disgusting human being.
> 
> What is your opinion on the Class Action? What is the buzz inside the company? Travis doesn't seem worried, but losing the lawsuit after all appeals are exhausted will cost them ober $4 billion in back wages and expenses in California alone. Travis is literally betting the company.


I didn't leave Uber, they declined to extend my contract as they're completely getting rid of the remote workers.

No. All emails are handled by real humans. Whether they're intelligent humans is another thing entirely.

No, the oldest co-worker that I know of was in their 40's. However, since most at home jobs require proficiency with computers and technology, I don't see a lot of over 50 co-workers. A few at previous jobs, but not many.

I wouldn't know, they don't share their P&L statements with customer service peons.

lol Oh god, hell no I never met Travis. I never even met my supervisor face to face, only via webcam.

Whatever buzz there is, it was way above my pay grade. The only things that get shared with customer service are things we needed to know in order to handle inquiries. We definitely weren't allowed to answer any questions about current legal actions. Personally, I love the class action and hope it succeeds.


----------



## thehappytypist

Lost In Translation said:


> Uber may be an evil company but they are not stupid. They do not deactivate a driver for a single complaint. Especially if the driver has an abundance of compliments and 5 star ratings. And drives a lot, making money for Uber.
> 
> They might investigate, they might tell the driver to remove the signs. But a driver's behavior must be way more egregious (like verbal or physical abuse, driving unsafely, coming on to a female passenger looking for a date, getting into a fight with another driver, etc.) to get an instant deactivation.
> 
> Just posting a sign, even if a pax complains, won't in and of itself get a driver deactivated. It will be investigated for sure. They understand that there are wacko, nut job pax and even the best driver can get a 1 star or a complaint filed against him.


100% correct.


----------



## Lost In Translation

thehappytypist said:


> No, the oldest co-worker that I know of was in their 40's. However, since most at home jobs require proficiency with computers and technology, I don't see a lot of over 50 co-workers. A few at previous jobs, but not many..


I am well over 50. 17 years to be exact. And I am a technology wizard, although I don't write code. I troubleshoot my own hardware and software. I know the difference between a MAC address and an IP address. And I am also one hell of a sales person, manager and strategic thinker. With great customer skills obviously.

Plus I have something terribly lacking at Uber. Wisdom & Common Sense. Not to mention a lot of what I believe is really valuable experience in multiple industries, including owning my own business and managing others. All pretty worthless to anyone though.

Because the marketplace, by rejecting my every applications, tells me my talent isn't worth anything to them and please go stuff it. They prefer bright but inexperienced 25 year olds, white, above average in looks, with about two years experience fresh out of college. And then they pay them way more than they are worth. I meet them all as passengers.

So sadly, I am relegated to using about 5% of my brainpower driving these kids around. I don't fit the model of the typical Uber driver.

If I don't find work by my birthday in October, it is time to chuck it all, move to South America and underspend my fixed pension income, leaving me enough to travel 4 times a year to someplace I have always wanted to visit.

Of course, I'll need to give back a lot of what Uber paid me as I will by then be 15,000 miles over my contracted lease, owing $0.25 for each of those miles. Around $3,000 in cash, plus the balance of the lease. Plus Uber doesn't pay me enough to live and save for the IRS, so I'll probably need to settle my tax debt with the government too. And then, adios America.

Remember when you were in your twenties and thought you knew it all??


----------



## Abraxas79

Uber Math Professor said:


> I'm not sure why on god's green earth a PAX would take a picture of this tiny note and find a way to send to CSR. Remember, I said put the note up and then never mention it unless rider brings it up.
> 
> Believe it or not, PAX are generally humans just like you and me. Do you enjoy calling customer service for your cable company or whatever just to chat? NO. You call when something is seriously bugging you and if you are a Time Warner Cable customer, you probably will do just about anything rather than deal with customer service.
> 
> Can't imagine PAX ever getting involved with CSR for such a trivial thing.
> 
> Now if you are making a big production about asking for a tip, whether verbally or through printed materials in you car IN ALL CAPS, you will get reported quick? Why, because getting hit up for money puts pretty much everyone in a defensive or uncomfortable position. Especially if you are inside a stranger's vehicle going 60 mph


I am not so sure about this note. There are a lot of vindictive people out there. They would just as soon give you 1, when reading something such as this, however if it is working for you, go with God's speed.


----------



## Abraxas79

uberThere said:


> Yes, that is my mistake, my apologizes for that. That being said, it says a lot to me that you are stating something that clearly contravenes the laws where I'm from in Canada, which is not much different than the US. If Uber wants to maintain an arms-length relationship from an individual, i.e. they want to state that the individual is not an employee then they have to govern themselves as if that is the case.
> 
> Uber claims over and over that they are merely a technology that allows people with cars to share rides with people that need them. If they insist on standards of conduct that don't bear that claim out, then the regulators really need to take note of this and treat them just like any other taxi company.


They are. Check out the deluge of lawsuits happening in the US. No corresponding action in Canada yet, but it should come in time.


----------



## Ziggy

Lost In Translation said:


> I am well over 50. 17 years to be exact. And I am a technology wizard, although I don't write code. I troubleshoot my own hardware and software. I know the difference between a MAC address and an IP address. And I am also one hell of a sales person, manager and strategic thinker. With great customer skills obviously.
> 
> Plus I have something terribly lacking at Uber. Wisdom & Common Sense. Not to mention a lot of what I believe is really valuable experience in multiple industries, including owning my own business and managing others. All pretty worthless to anyone though.
> 
> Because the marketplace, by rejecting my every applications, tells me my talent isn't worth anything to them and please go stuff it. They prefer bright but inexperienced 25 year olds, white, above average in looks, with about two years experience fresh out of college. And then they pay them way more than they are worth. I meet them all as passengers.
> 
> So sadly, I am relegated to using about 5% of my brainpower driving these kids around. I don't fit the model of the typical Uber driver.
> 
> If I don't find work by my birthday in October, it is time to chuck it all, move to South America and underspend my fixed pension income, leaving me enough to travel 4 times a year to someplace I have always wanted to visit.
> 
> Of course, I'll need to give back a lot of what Uber paid me as I will by then be 15,000 miles over my contracted lease, owing $0.25 for each of those miles. Around $3,000 in cash, plus the balance of the lease. Plus Uber doesn't pay me enough to live and save for the IRS, so I'll probably need to settle my tax debt with the government too. And then, adios America.
> 
> Remember when you were in your twenties and thought you knew it all??


Seems we have a lot in common, my friend ... albeit, you have a few years on me. But the rest is deja vu.


----------



## UTX1

Lost In Translation said:


> I am well over 50. 17 years to be exact.....my birthday in October...


I salute you. Keep on truckin'



> Remember when you were in your twenties and thought you knew it all??


Yes and Yes.



> Because the marketplace, by rejecting my every applications, tells me my talent isn't worth anything to them and please go stuff it.
> They prefer bright but inexperienced 25 year olds, white, above average in looks, with about two years experience fresh out of college.
> And then they pay them way more than they are worth. I meet them all as passengers.


Still cheaper to hire this candidate than to pay a fair salary for your decades of experience.



> So sadly, I am relegated to using about *5% of my brainpower* driving these kids around.


You're thinking too hard. That's too much.


----------



## wheelman.tw

I wish it would say that the driver is a 4.9 based on 4000 trips or a 5.0 based on 20 trips, gives the riders context of the information that they are being given.


----------



## SushiGohan

I'm going to do it. The worst case is I sacrifice myself for the sake of the rest of you, they need to be educated. Every single person who has asked me had no idea that a 4 star rating was bad. I'm an Elite Yelper and the 5 star system usually means a 4 is very good. Uber and Lyfts rating system is wack , it should be only two options 1. I would ride with this driver again 2. Don't send me this driver again. I drive in Hollywood , Ca because I live in the area. Therefore I get stuck with alot of drunks.Last week I did 28 rides and got 24 5 Star ratings and 3 compliments ...1. Shes super cool , 2. Best driver ever 3. She is a very nice lady and I got 4 ratings of 4 or below and my rating dropped, it seriously pisses me off. I drive a 2013 Infiniti FX37 , it's a luxury SUV and I'm always friendly to the passengers, even when some of them are A**holes, I once had a guy do blow in my backseat and when I said something to him he threatened me with a low rating and said I wasn't being cool.....so if I have to sacrifice myself for the sake of other drivers out there then so be it but I'm writing a note and explaining the rating system, and 1 staring anyone that gives me an attitude about it!


----------



## UTX1

SushiGohan said:


> I drive a 2013 Infiniti FX37 , it's a luxury SUV and I'm always friendly to the passengers, even when some of them are A**holes


Well, you sound like a super cool driver to me! Rock on', Sushi !


----------



## SushiGohan

Actually I sent an email to Lyft and they reviewed my reviews and agreed some of them were unfair so they removed them and my rating is back to a 4.9, but I'm still thinking of posting a rating system note in my backseat. This is supposed to be ride sharing , not I'm their servant.


----------

